# Normal-stretch-zoom format inoperative



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

Today, I noticed that my HD channels weren't showing in HD, and the Normal-stretch-zoom format button is inoperative. I've done a power cord reboot and still have the same problem. The blue DVI light is on, but everything looks as if it's in SD, even on HD channels. The display says Normal.

Talked with Dish Service, was advised to push the page up/page down button as an alternative way to shift format. No results. They had no ideas on anything further to try, but offered to replace it, or I could wait 24-48 hours and see if engineering reports anything software related, such as the new download, 330.

Anyone else have similar problem?



PVR921 S/W L330HECD-N
Boot ver 120B
Flash F052
HD34


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry, mine's working here. I used to have to do the reboot everytime the aspect ratio got stuck, but I discovered that if you go to system info (MENU - 6 - 1), then hit cancel, the aspect select starts working again.....

Rob


----------



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks. I tried that, but it didn't work.

Even though Tech Support had me checking that 16 by 9 was selected yesterday and it was, I decided to select reset system defaults under menu-6. That fixed it. Now, I just have to go thru and reselect preferences. Now that I think about it, odd that Tech Support didn't suggest that. Perhaps, they were also suspicious of the software update.


Mike


----------



## RedROM (Jan 11, 2007)

Menu 6-1-cancel didn't work for me. Had to do a reset. Hope this isn't going to be a chronic problem.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

Every time this happens to me I do a warm reboot by holding the power button until the system turns off. After it cycles back up, the aspect ratios work again. Try that next time instead of resetting your system to defaults.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a similar thing happen all the time on my 921 in the SD output mode. I go to menu setup display (6-9) and switch between 4 X 3 #2 & 16 X 9. I get out of the menu then goback in and switch it back. This usually restores the aspect ratio button function without having to do a reboot.


----------

